# Really bad Narc dog set up video



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Saw this video the other day and I was pretty shocked. Is this the level of detection dogs used by some departments? This guy was looking for a hit to get PC to search this car. Dog didnt give it, so he made the dog give it. What should happen to this cop? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkw8KgZ_LhU&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Pathetic. It's obviously the level of detection dog used by that department. That is not representative of the dogs I work with and around. Beyond that, I'm not helping the defense. Sure wish that department would call me though.

DFrost


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Pathetic. It's obviously the level of detection dog used by that department. That is not representative of the dogs I work with and around. Beyond that, I'm not helping the defense. Sure wish that department would call me though.
> 
> DFrost


OMG!!! I agree David, I can't beleive someone posted that! The dog didn't even look like he wanted to do anything, looking around, more curious of his suroundings than the task/work at hand. Pathetic!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

A 2 1/2 min snif!f[-X That guy should be spanked.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Hope he wasn't the one to post this on Youtube.


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope I wont say anything..:-#:-#:-#:-#:-#:-#:-#:-#:-#


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont have that much knowedge on this particular case, nor do I have too much knowedge of drug dog application. From what I understand the police asked for consent to search the guys car, to which he said no. They then called out this k9 team who went over his car. The dog obviously didnt indicate so the cop goes to the side of the screen and then pulls out the dogs toy and waves it around. All of a sudden the dog who didnt indicate sits down and "indicates" a hit. 
Its going to court at the moment from what I can read or may have even been delt with, I dont know. The issue is the cop use the dogs toy to get a false hit to then gain a PC search. That I think is the big stink with this video.
I was just wondering from people with far more knowegde of police detection work what they see going on here. I also dont have anything to do with the case, as I obviously live in a different country.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Hope he wasn't the one to post this on Youtube.


It was posted by some crazy ass site http://nevergetbusted.com/ . I can’t say that I agree with this site. I can’t say I seen 100s of police dogs work, but in my non skilled opinion from the little I have seen I have some really good detection dogs. Not that I do drugs but if I did I would not give hiding drugs bombs from a dog much of a chance.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Would have to dig deeper to see if it was a handler training issue or an agency issue.... like never had any.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, I woud have never expected a police detection dog to work like that. Looks like they're just taking fluffy for a walk?? 

Cueing the sit and saying it was an indication is unprofessional to say the least!:evil::-x](*,)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Looks like they're just taking fluffy for a walk??


ha ha ha, that was funny... but true.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Cueing the sit and saying it was an indication is unprofessional to say the least!:evil::-x](*,)


Thats kinda what I would like to know. if this guy, and it looks like he did, knowingly gave his dog a false indication to gain PC to search a car, is this against the law (ie planting false evidence), or a sackable offence?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It's not planting evidence unless he actually put contraband in the vehicle. If he did indeed cue the dog to sit, it could be a 4th amemdment violation; illegal search. NOt only is that a "sackable" offense, it's a jailable. If he did it. I know I wouldn't want to defend that video in court.

DFrost


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

I dont know if he cued the dog or the the dog is offering the behavior trying to get the toy they just played with......again "not good" It just makes it harder for the rest of us in court, which is already hard enough.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

If you keep running that car over and over like that the dog will at some point offer the trained response out of confusion or frustration. But... was the handler taught this way or if this the agency norm to get into cars.. there is a big difference between te video being the result of bad training vs. bad intentions.


----------

